# Can anyone read this? [size restrictions]



## edstreet (Jun 1, 2013)

This is very unreadable and heavy distortion on my end, even the photo itself is.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 1, 2013)

I get a red cross in a box


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 1, 2013)

Just a box with a red X


----------



## Monty (Jun 1, 2013)

edstreet said:


> This is very unreadable and heavy distortion on my end, even the photo itself is.


This is all I see.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 1, 2013)

yea that is what it should be so why is it showing up as the red x for some and not listed as an attachment for me?  Also why does the photo look like crap when the original does not.


----------



## Big Steve (Jun 1, 2013)

Blank white box


----------



## edstreet (Jun 2, 2013)

odd, now it's not showing up anywhere.  Looks like a broken attachment and I did upload it here.


----------

